# Help with a new style choice...



## IrishMonk (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm looking to start learning a second art soon, but have'nt decided which one yet. One of the reasons I like Wing Chun is because it is a practical self defense system that actually works. *I'm looking for the same in a second art.*
Three of the options close to me are 7 star praying Mantis, Choy Li Fut, and My Jhong Law Horn ( the later of which I have never heard of )
I know that Bruce Lee said that Choy Li Fut was one of the best systems against multiple attackers, and one of the hardest to attack or defend against. But I really don't know much about any of these styles...
Any help or input would be appriciated... thanks ! 

( I posted this in Wing Chun section, but would probably be better here )


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 12, 2010)

I've also heard good about choy li fut, you might want to go for it because while WC is more direct, CLI has more circular movements. Also, if you could find, Ba Ji Quan is very practical and formidable.

here's a link to baji quan: 



and here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE0zSNng2Zs&feature=related


----------



## clfsean (Aug 12, 2010)

IrishMonk said:


> I'm looking to start learning a second art soon, but have'nt decided which one yet. One of the reasons I like Wing Chun is because it is a practical self defense system that actually works. *I'm looking for the same in a second art.*
> Three of the options close to me are 7 star praying Mantis, Choy Li Fut, and My Jhong Law Horn ( the later of which I have never heard of )
> I know that Bruce Lee said that Choy Li Fut was one of the best systems against multiple attackers, and one of the hardest to attack or defend against. But I really don't know much about any of these styles...
> Any help or input would be appriciated... thanks !
> ...



Eh... best thing... go watch them & try each.

CLF is quite fun. Big & wide, but very short & nice for upclose & personal. Lots of fun.

MJLH is a northern longfist. 

7 Star is real quick, snappy & poppy. Tons of fun.

You'll find things about all 3 that you're used to in WC & also that you've never seen nor done in WC.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 12, 2010)

the base and foundation work of each of these can be quite different.  You might actually find conflicts in training that could outweigh the benefits of them complementing each other.  You could find your wing chun regressing as you begin working on a very different approach in these other systems.

In the long run it COULD clear up, but who knows how long that might take, and IF it really will?

Don't fall into the trap of running around, collecting things.  Not everything blends together well.  With some things, you'd be better off doing one OR the other, not both.  There is a distinct methodology that drives each of these systems and they aren't the same.  Collecting forms without understanding the foundation and the methodology won't do you any good.

On the other hand, you might find one of these other systems inspires you to change altogether, and you might leave wing chun completely.

just some things to think about.


----------



## mograph (Aug 12, 2010)

Personally, I like Yiquan, because it's pretty well form-agnostic. It may allow you to find the common elements between forms.


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back all... good points.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think one thing that needs to be noted is Northern/Southern Arts, personally I have found struggles with crosstraining Wing Chun/7 Star Mantis, they are both awesome systems in their own rights but have huge differences in training methodology & I've found challenges in this. Where one is correct for that system it is largley incorrect in the other for their own reasons, haha neither is wrong just right for their own expression. (Confusing huh?) whereas if you practiced two Southern Arts then they would migrate a bit better for expression purposes, don't get me wrong however their are large differences between any number of systems but I have found large degrees more in Northern to Southern instead of Northern-Northern, Southern-Southern. But ultimately see which you enjoy & practice thats the important thing, is practice!

Good luck!


----------



## Rabu (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the advice given to try each school for a period and see which one fits you best is the right path.

So what if something is 'teh mostest deadlies' or 'most effective ever'.  (I know you didnt say that, but those are my favorite sayings for describing styles and I so rarely get to use them in a sentence)

Find what works for you and offers you the most interest.  If your not interested in it, no matter how hard you try, you will get very little out of it.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Apr 27, 2011)

i have been taking 7 Star this will be my third year. Prior to that i took one year of Pai Lum (hated it) and have been training in Long Fist as well. I am jsut starting up WC and i must say...becareful. Both styles are a lot of fun, i am training 4-8 times a month and 1 class at the end of the month is when i take WC. 7 Star is my primary but i also really love WC especially the principles behind the style. The thing is they are very different from each other so do not get them mixed up, or try to blend them.....they are trained differently and should be kept that way. They compliment each other well, i notice is sparing i can switch between what i know from 7 star to WC and back depending on who im sparring with that day. Some of the other students and teachers know multi styles so its always interesting to watch everyone spar. 

7 Star is jerky, snappy, and powerful....and so much fun, so if you want advice i would say look into 7 Star. Sit in on a class or 2, watch the forms. 7 Star is a good mid/short and mixed with WC its a very very good hand mix. go for it, let me know  

research research research


----------



## mograph (Apr 27, 2011)

My Sifu is a lineage holder for MJLH, and he gives us hints of it every now and then. My only take on it (given my limited knowledge of it) is that it contains many forms, and to be really good at it, it helps to be a young man. Or very flexible and strong. 

Inspired by Flying Crane's reply, I have to ask ... why do you want to learn another style? To become a better fighter, or are you looking for something new just because you want the stimulation of learning something new? 
Are you going to stop learning your old style? If so, is it because you've reached the limits of the style or you are just bored with it? 
Or do you want to let the new style inform your old style and fill in certain gaps in your knowledge?
There's really nothing wrong with any of that (depending on your goals), and I don't see you as an arrogant person looking to claim expertise in multiple styles. 

As for myself, I want to improve my health, learn body mechanics and efficient fighting techniques. I don't expect that there's only one style that provides that, so I've met various teachers in an attempt to determine what seems to work for me. I look for patterns, similarities, principles between the methods of Tai Chi and Yiquan, for example. I've also liked the little (dead basic) MJLH and Xingyi that we've done because of the way they make me feel. Do i want to dedicate myself to one system? Not really ... but I don't expect to ever be viewed as an expert in a system. I just hope to be healthy and fight well someday. 

Besides, I'm starting to think that to be an expert in a system, you have to be a professional ... just to be an expert welder or tennis player, it helps to be a full-time professional, just because of the amount of time required to get that good.


----------



## Domino (May 4, 2011)

:::


----------



## Domino (May 4, 2011)

I would agree with Tensei in that some styles can conflict in a way.
Sigung mentions BJJ mirrors wing chun in many ways and worked closely with the Gracie family, also someone else mentione Tai chi that I have been thinking about recently.


----------

